# Can Do PR first and then come Canada on TWP??



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello all,

I see lot of information regarding immigration here and was very useful to me. 

I need to know following 

Can i apply for PR and can work on TWP in canada. What if i apply for PR and then i come to canada on TWP. Does coming to canada on TWP affect my PR processing ??? Is this possible??

Is there any list of skills in demand for priority processing?? I heard that there is some proposal being discussed. Can somebody throw light on this issue?? Any links/leads would be useful.

Any help would be great.

regards
CD


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

There's a helpful article on the following site which might answer some of your questions: Living in Canada as a Visitor : British Expat Wiki

Also lots of useful links for you to follow up to get more information.

Hope this helps.
Deeana



cooldude said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I see lot of information regarding immigration here and was very useful to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Deeana
CD


----------

